# My first Case Mod



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2008)

This is my first case mod, decided after thinking about it for quite a while, actually 6 months, finally!!

I'm posting the pics, all suggestions are welcome

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/4830c29a4a1e4015bc993a2e8ce22f77

This is my shitty old cabinet, it hurts my eye just to see it...

I have decided to strip off the aluminum covers of the cabinet and replace it with wood, the interior painted black and a plexiglass panel on the right side panel as a seethru

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/043a99f473c3478fb7038bd3f8153d6b


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

lol u shud have gotten urself a CoolerMaster or Nemesis cabinet! BUT the effort u did is awesome man. Thinking too abt modding my case, any tips?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2008)

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/e791588d9fb64351875899110a02b7b7
the design is something diff. couldnt do it on paint, will upload it later, its with more curves



paranj said:


> lol u shud have gotten urself a CoolerMaster or Nemesis cabinet! BUT the effort u did is awesome man. Thinking too abt modding my case, any tips?



I had bought it abt 5 yrs before, didnt hav dat much knowhow then..

b4 starting plan it out, u dont want to be hung up, modding depends on ur budget, wat u want depends entirely on u, wood, complet glass

just cutting up ur sidepanel is too n00b-ish

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/eb1fef853f34463a9303bdce1e49ce20



should i paint my smps black too???
coz the it will be seen thru the side panel, worried about the warranty though

what shuld i do??


----------



## acewin (Jun 1, 2008)

editted my post checking you say flexi glass, hmm good option,

I hope you also would be thinking of giving cuts in between for better ventilation,
also what is your location, any helps on where are you getting flexi glass and how you are getting them cut for your case moddingand thickness of wood you decided on putting there.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2008)

acewin said:


> editted my post checking you say flexi glass, hmm good option,
> 
> I hope you also would be thinking of giving cuts in between for better ventilation,
> also what is your location, any helps on where are you getting flexi glass and how you are getting them cut for your case moddingand thickness of wood you decided on putting there.



my bad, its actually plexiglass, i'm in ahmedabad, but brought the glass from Mumbai
I did most of my shopping from there, the fan grills, case fans, wasn't sure of getting it here... though i still couldnt get 12" col cathode blue case lights, still dont know where to get them

I hav bought a 4mm plexiglass 17"x22" for 100 bucks, and deciding to use 12mm ply or MDF, though mdf is a better option(lighter), i'll hav to buy a 8x4ft. sheet costing 900rs. only a quarter of it will be used

u will have to checkout ur nieghbourhood glass store, they will cut it out 4 u

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/42b21c92a8d342f4930e8dfd487a39d9



*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/36478a1c2890419886b306497c44b72a



*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/4f4a9b09797d4231bdd69ee130cdb1ba

which one of the designs should i use on the MDF side panel?? i'm going to cut it out in the middle and fix a plexiglass there as a seethru, and fit a 120mm fan thereon the glass


----------



## Artemis (Jun 3, 2008)

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/62ec868813af4bc6b969e8257681fe59



*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/f917c11961304dcdb79daa6f5b7df98a


Will get the wood work ready by tomorrow...

I need some help, *where can I get 12" ccfl pc kits in Ahmedabad or off the net???*
can't seem to get one here??? no international shipping plz coz they'll rip me alive!!!!


----------



## shift (Jun 4, 2008)

great work!
why not use Paint Spray ? the finishing is better than brush painting


guys, any idea where i can get col cathode blue case lights in bangalore?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 4, 2008)

@Artemis and shift

You'll get the CCFL's here *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=50&Itemid=28

BTW, Artemis nice work, keep it up. And yes try using spray paint you'll get a better finish.

If you are ready for international shipping then check this www.sidewindercomputers.com It's a great place to shop and the owner Gary is really a nice guy.


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

woooo man. its a lot of work. m going to ebay or sumthing and ordering a CoolerMaster case. I cant do all this , i m lazy


----------



## Artemis (Jun 4, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> @Artemis and shift
> 
> You'll get the CCFL's here *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=50&Itemid=28
> 
> ...



how much will a paint spray cost me???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 5, 2008)

Around Rs.150-250 (150ml) depending on the quality.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

Rs.375 for a 250Ml can here for a local brand


----------



## Artemis (Jun 5, 2008)

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/098e834c5c2348bca3fdccfb0831b9cd






*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/10b84fbc632d4f9eb68a8f1e10d49699




My wood panels, with the primer applied on...


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

my custom made rounded ide cable

look cool with neon light and with see thru side glass (plexi glass)

(neon was off while taking dis pic)

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/3301/12ey5.jpg


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

i need a CoolerMaster case. Recommand me one  please!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 6, 2008)

@paranj
Budget?

You can the look for the tried and tested CM690 for 4.2k.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

5k


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 6, 2008)

Then CM690 is perfect and you do have the option to take with or without transparent side panel.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks. need to find it in my city somewhere


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

+1 for the CM 690. You can get it shipped too. 
@John, Artemis which toolkit do you use to cut metal?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ChainSaw


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chainsaw 

@pathik
Donno about Artemis but I used DREMEL for cutting purpose. And few pieces of heavy duty double sided tapes for the arcylic window.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 6, 2008)

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/d804dff5a0894b509e87dd609a091de0




I think i have a problem here, the front panel has lines on it and they are visible like hell, though not from a distance, is there any way around it???

How do i make holes in my 5mm acrylic sheet for fitting the fan on it?

@Pathik I used a dremel to cut the plates...

Also i need to stick my Fan on the top panel so what should i use? Heard that fevikwik will melt its body, need something that becomes transparent after drying up, any suggestions???

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/e5dec9eb302e421ba2c9d5615e5ef818



Also are fan vibration dampeners really needed?? It just doesn't justify its price...
Is there any method to build them on their own??



shift said:


> my custom made rounded ide cable
> 
> look cool with neon light and with see thru side glass (plexi glass)
> 
> ...



Is that gelatin paper or the UV wrap cables??? need to know, coz i am also thinking about it


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

Try transparent screws. BTW for how much did you guys get your Dremel?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 6, 2008)

I just borrowed it from my neighborhood carpenter, ask your 'mistry' if he could give it to you for an hour or so

I'll make myself clear, i need to make the fan fit snugly in b/w the hole of the top panel so using screw's is out of question, i need a glue that becomes transparent, i need to know its retail name...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 6, 2008)

Superglue maybe. For the front panel use some paper/wood based pudding then sand out the excess so that you get a smooth surface.

@pathik
Got this set from US but a similar product is available in india through telebrands. 

*www.telebrandsindia.com/Telebrands India - Rotomatic.asp


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2008)

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/874e0a90d6e0445c810ff6e5d1457b59



This is the final coat...

The backside of the panels:

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/f3dc2ef01cd6412abb94d7ac14fd0692



Expecting my CCFl delivery tomorrow, hopefully this is going to be over by sunday...


----------



## shift (Jun 7, 2008)

> Is that gelatin paper or the UV wrap cables??? need to know, coz i am also thinking about it



its actually a black polythene 
wrapped with transparent tape

if u are not using LED fan or something blue color like neon to give light to your cabinet, dont use it.......

looks cool only under blue light....


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2008)

@shift well coincidentally i'm adding both, but there's a doubt on how it looks,
could u please send me a picture of how does it look in the neon light...


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 7, 2008)

Great work goin on. Junkies


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 7, 2008)

For the lines to make them dissappear you can use "rubbing compound".Its a kind of polish auto repair works use to produce a glossy shine on the painted surface.Its a abrasive (a very fine one) which chips away the small amounts of paint and will produce a nice even shiny surface.But dont overdo it on one place other the paint will wear down to the lower level.

For making holes in the acrylic you can use a 5 mm drill ....
Nice modding there by the way ..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 7, 2008)

Gr8 Goin Buddy !


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2008)

Got my finger 'superglued' to the fan, at midnight had no nail polish remover, got a scolding from my parents for doing "TodPhod" and to get things straight by today... hopefully

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/bbef2c75c5c14953be4794479504e1ce


*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/fa195ec957bd4fe2be2d68bdb0228fc3


*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/b129b237f65e4673a4b48fd2e342f979

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/37525f976c7248d59357d95ec31721f7*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/dc766559739b4c4baa1528763f5a03c0


*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/cb1e2ca8d578456885973e91023b683c


The side panel shown here doesnt fit coz the fan and the smps clash with each other obstructing the sliding of the side panel in its locks...

Will have to buy a new acrylic sheet and set things straight, Also planning to buy a DVD writer coz my old ones gone kapput, any one that is recommended other than Lite-On LH20A1P???



*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/c210b4d6449948e9b3df6587da856c6a


P.S.:- Cable management needs to be done


@shift
thanks for the idea, though i used a 'blackish' gelatin paper, planning to do it everywhere inside

one more question, for the round ide part, after cutting it up instead  of using the black paper can i colour it black??? will it look nice?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 9, 2008)

Remove the foam from behind the mobo, it may cause overheating of the components. Anyways, great work there and the cabby looks cool.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i'll do that, though had it on for like 4 years


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice goin buddy. U can do sme graffiti too


----------



## atish (Jun 9, 2008)

looks cool put on some stripes or designs.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good Work, could have improved on finishing but for the started, its off the hook! Keep the good work.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 9, 2008)

Gr8 Final Product ...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 10, 2008)

This is the final thing sans the writer,graphics card and the RAM,and the back side panel...

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/d70946e81f4943e2a9e2b32d568661ab


with the blue neon lights off:-

*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/045bcb2c67064abd83a1edde845afc03


*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/2a0e04aa7bed4485a49288fc2f184bf0



*api.photoshop.com/home_d70abc6db7274cc696d7aed73eff0ee4/adobe-px-assets/9adb740934f747878094f6b46eebc996


Also for the design i have thought about it and decided to make stripes on it a la Dodge Viper but i don't know what colour, black or dark blue???? the stripes will be running from the front panel to the spine of the top panel???? whatsay... really need to know am confused!!!!!!!


----------



## acewin (Jun 10, 2008)

so finally you got it in finish mode good going buddy


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 10, 2008)

good job buddy!!

liked it...


----------



## mavihs (Jun 14, 2008)

wow!!! nice!!! even i'm thinking to mod mine!! any advice???
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90428


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 14, 2008)

good work bro.....didnt like d color much but will do....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 14, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Also for the design i have thought about it and decided to make stripes on it a la Dodge Viper but i don't know what colour, black or dark blue???? the stripes will be running from the front panel to the spine of the top panel???? whatsay... really need to know am confused!!!!!!!



the cabby's colour reminds me of Lamborghini Gallardo 

sticker it with lambo logo & then it becomes your Lambo branded PC  (like ASUS Lamborghini VX2).

------edit-----
this colour reinds me of tata sumo grande too


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow...great work..! look good


----------

